# Reports of Apple Kindle App death are premature



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

And now for a different view....

http://dvice.com/archives/2011/02/opinion-reports.php


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

He is saying that since books are not subscription services, they won't be affected. It would be nice if Apple would confirm that. I have my doubts. 

This still is not good news for subscription services like Netflix. Apple's policy says if they have an app they need to let users subscribe from within the app, and then Apple will take 30%. It's very unlikely that Netflix has 30% to give to Apple and still make a profit. Rhapsody has already said they are dead in the water if this goes through and are considering legal action.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Emma Midnight said:


> He is saying that since books are not subscription services, they won't be affected. It would be nice if Apple would confirm that. I have my doubts.
> 
> This still is not good news for subscription services like Netflix. Apple's policy says if they have an app they need to let users subscribe from within the app, and then Apple will take 30%. It's very unlikely that Netflix has 30% to give to Apple and still make a profit. Rhapsody has already said they are dead in the water if this goes through and are considering legal action.


I agree with Emma. There is a good possibility tha this is a negotiating ploy by Apple, and they expect some deal will have to be reached. Alternately, our worst fears expressed here may be Apple's goal, and they are hoping to minimize the PR hit by letting things leak out in a blurred an unclear way. The Pollyanna position that Apple intends to let apps such as Kindle continue as they have been seems unlikely to me, since the uncertainty is hurting their brand among well-informed buyers, and they could have cleared things up with a single sentence from a major Apple spokesman. The one official quote from Apple I've sen that sort of addressed the book issue was vague and could be interpreted as applying to books or subscriptions. Apple PR is extremely competent, and wouldn't let this simmer so long unless they wanted it this way.

Don't think the outcome of this will be good for readers, who may have to get higher prices out of it even if they never own an Apple device, or for authors, who will likely be losers in any negotiaion over increasing Apple's take.


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

It's certainly not a good thing for consumers if Apple takes 30% of a sale from a seller that previously wasn't giving Apple that cut. That will either push up consumer costs or push the supplier out of business. 

My guess is Apple is preparing to roll out new services or revamp existing ones. So far, iBooks hasn't done much for Apple. Apple would love for iBooks to be the dominant bookseller on the iPhone and iPad, but people are using Amazon and B&N instead. 

It will be interesting. I know people who say they bought iPads primarily for Netflix consumption and to read books. If both Amazon and Netflix find themselves pushed off by this policy, there will be some unhappy iPad owners.


----------

